# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Toshiba e740 deal?

## sdd

To Toshiba 740e PDA, poulietai sthn Ellada panw apo 600 Euro kai sth USA panw apo $400 (apo sxetika reputable online stores, alliws briskeis kei konta sta $350) 

emfanisthke sto overstock.com gia $310 mono!!!

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi ... _ID=418179



Poly fthnotera kai apo ebay kai otidhpote allo

Einai to top of the line model, me 400MHz CPU kaiu built-in Prism II compatible wi-fi card

oso gia to "factory-reconditioned" - ta perissotera tetoia montela sold in USA epistrafhkan sthn Toshiba gia na ginei mia mikrh allagh pou den htan critical - exei ws exhs


-------------
Toshiba is recalling select Pocket PC e740 handheld devices, citing a battery glitch that in some cases could result in the loss of data. 
Toshiba's Computer Systems Group, which is part of Irvine, Calif.-based Toshiba America Information Systems, announced on Tuesday that it was recalling Pocket PC e740 devices with the serial numbers 72014641L through 92041620L. Toshiba said the problem prevents the e740’s backup battery from recharging. This could lead to a loss of unsaved data when the unit’s main battery is exhausted or removed. 

The company is urging customers who have purchased affected units to return them for a free repair.

A Toshiba representative said that most of the e740 devices have been sold in the United States, but the glitch is also affecting devices sold worldwide. 

Toshiba added that customers can continue to use the device without a problem as long as they never let the battery fully discharge or disconnect it from the device. To prevent data loss when changing the battery, users can connect the device to an external power supply. Backing up data onto a PC should also prevent data loss, the company said.

The $599 Pocket PC e740 was introduced in the United States in June and made its way to Asia in late September for around $720. The device features built-in 802.11b wireless networking capabilities. 
---------------


to idio isxyei gia ta perissotera e740, kai gia ayta pou pouliounta $500+ apo magazia, einai ola "factory reconditioned" gia to sygkekrimeno problem - ektos apo nees partides opou pithanon na exei diortwthei ayto.
Gia ta eurwpaika montela, den xerw ti symbainei

To PDA ayto den exei kapoia alla problhmata, ektos apo to oti h mpataria teleiwnei se liges sxetika wres, opws kai se ola sxedon ta paromoia PDA - alla yparxei kai megalyterh
Genika thelei prosoxh na mhn afhneis th mpataria na adeiasei teleiws giati mporei na xaseis stored data

Den exw brei kapoio allo problhma me to sygkekrimeo montelo

To overstock.com kanei ship kai sthn Ellada

Accessories
http://www.ow.com.au/products/toshiba_accessories.htm

H Expansys (UK) to exei 469 lires, H Kelkoo sth Germania to deixnei 500+ ews 700 Euro

----------


## dti

Πρόσφατα είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε για μερικές ημέρες 2 ολοκαίνουργια 740 PDA's που παραχώρησε στο awmn η αντιπροσωπεία της Toshiba στην Ελλάδα (INTEAL).
Αναμένουμε μάλιστα την ανακοίνωση *ειδικής τιμής - προσφοράς* προς τα μέλη του awmn.

----------


## lefterix

To shipping to epsakse kaneis gia thn prosfora apo to http://www.overstock.com??
Poso paei?

----------


## papashark

H Ιdeal Electronics επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Toshiba στην Ελλάδα, μας έδωσε (πριν από μία ώρα για την ακρίβεια !  ::  ) προσφορά με ειδική τιμή για τα μέλη του συλλόγου το Toshiba e740 με ενσωματομένο WiFi (802.11b) στην τιμή των *500 ευρώ* + ΦΠΑ.

Φυσικά έχει και εγγύηση (σε αντίθεση με τα περισσότερα πράγματα που φέρνουμε από αμερική, κάποιος δε κάηκε αρκετά με pda από αμερική)

----------


## vegos

> H Ιdeal Electronics επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Toshiba στην Ελλάδα, μας έδωσε (πριν από μία ώρα για την ακρίβεια !  ) προσφορά με ειδική τιμή για τα μέλη του συλλόγου το Toshiba e740 με ενσωματομένο WiFi (802.11b) στην τιμή των *500 ευρώ* + ΦΠΑ.
> 
> Φυσικά έχει και εγγύηση (σε αντίθεση με τα περισσότερα πράγματα που φέρνουμε από αμερική, κάποιος δε κάηκε αρκετά με pda από αμερική)


Super τιμή.. Κι αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι κάποιοι το πλήρωσαν 800+ΦΠΑ πριν λίγο καιρό....

----------


## shock

Εγώ πάλι θα περιμένω να φέρει κάποιος το Zaurus 5600. Να με συμπαθάτε αλλά δε το πολυπάω το Pocket PC. Γενικά η φιλοσοφία σε οτιδήποτε χρειάζεται ρεύμα να πληρώνω φόρο υποτελειας στη Microsoft με χαλάει. Σε λίγο κινητά, τηλεοράσεις, video, DVD, ψυγεία, mixer θα έχουν το γνωστό ταμπελάκι. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι σύγκριση δυνατοτήτων μεταξύ του Zaurus και Pocket PC. Δε με ενδιαφέρει τι είναι καλύτερο και τι χειρότερο αλλά τι μου προσφέρει ελευθερία και τι βοηθάει το μονοπώλειο. Το να κλείνω τα μάτια και να λέω "μα αυτό είναι 100€ φθηνότερο" ή "εγώ θα σώσω τον κόσμο;" με χαλάει. 

Shock.

Υ.Γ1 Απλά η άποψη μου ήταν. Αν σας φάνηκε τραβηγμένη...προσπεράστε τη.
Υ.Γ2. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για προίοντα που έρχονται με Μ$ OS και μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις Linux (Ipaq, XBox). Τον έχεις πληρώσει τον φόρο.

----------


## wiresounds

Να θυμίσω ότι με 399 ευρώ από Γερμανία υπάρχει το SIEMENS SIMpad SL4, Tablett PC, με 8,4'' TFT Display, SVGA (800x600) και PCMCIA slot για Engenius ή ότι έχετε. Έχει πιο αργό επεξεργαστή, αλλά δεν θα κάνει κανείς επεξεργασία βάσεων δεδομένων σε αυτό! Αλλά έχει 7 ώρες αυτονομία.



http://www.bebensee.de/shop/sl4.pdf

----------

